# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Regantes del ATS: "Si no llega el agua del Tajo, nos tenemos que ir todos a Alemania"...

## F. Lázaro

Y por otro lado, los regantes del trasvase...




> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...89_244816.html
> 
> *Si no llega el agua del Tajo, nos tenemos que ir todos a Alemania*
> 
> *Unas 132.000 hectáreas de cultivos y más de 80.000 regantes dependen del trasvase del Tajo-Segura en Alicante, Murcia y Almería*
> 
>  Cristina Vázquez / Valencia / 16 AGO 2015 - 22:20 CEST
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues tiene mucha razón, esperemos que este año llueva más por la zona de la cabecera del Tajo, visto que un plan verdaderamente integral del agua es imposible debido a los políticos que tenemos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Qué pecado tan enorme habrán cometido los pobres alemanes para merecer ese castigo??

 Yo si fuera alemán estaría seriamente preocupado.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

